# just some questions



## A.Bottoms (19 Nov 2011)

ok so i have some questions about the forces 

-1. i have small knee caps and if i turn the wrong way they pop out of place, is that something that would hurt my chances of getting in?
-2. im not the most physically fit (5'7" 180 pounds), what are some things i could do to start getting into shape?
-3. how hard is basic?

i think that's all for now... ill probably have more questions later tho

thanks,
A.Bottoms


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2011)

Just some answers:

1.  Could cause you problems...might either have to strengthen your quads or just say no;

2.  See a trainer and start an exercise program, safely;

3.  It's difficult but not insurmountable...it's only as hard as you make it really.

MM


----------



## A.Bottoms (19 Nov 2011)

ok so i thought of a couple more questions

1. how much do you make while at basic?
2.do you have to choose army, navy, or AF before going to basic?


----------



## MikeL (19 Nov 2011)

Search/google pay scale for Private Recruit.

Yes, you will pick the trade you want and choose/be told which element  you belong to prior to basic.  

When I say pick, I mean pick a Army, Navy, Air Force only trade, ie Infantry,  Nav Comm, AC Op.  For certain purple trades like Supply, you will list your preference but you might be told you can only join as a ____ Supply Tech - I've heard that's how it is for purple trades, I'm in a Army trade so I don't have first hand experience with that.


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2011)

If you're taking a purple trade, you can ask for what element you want, but you get what the Magic 8 Ball says...

MM


----------



## A.Bottoms (19 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If you're taking a purple trade, you can ask for what element you want, but you get what the Magic 8 Ball says...
> 
> MM



umm sorry but what is a "purple trade"?


also thanks every 1 for the help so far


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2011)

Purple trades are support trades that can be sent anywhere...clerks, supply, medical, etc.  Your uniform doesn't necessarily denote where you get posted, unlike hard Army or Sea or Air trades.

MM


----------



## Tuna (19 Nov 2011)

I have no military experience (yet) but I have seen the basic up series, that may show you a bit about basic training (I see it as accurate, but again I have no military experience yet) 

here is a link to basic up

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/index-eng.asp


----------



## A.Bottoms (20 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I have no military experience (yet) but I have seen the basic up series, that may show you a bit about basic training (I see it as accurate, but again I have no military experience yet)
> 
> here is a link to basic up
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/life-vie/basic-voie/index-eng.asp



the funny thing is i just got finished watching season 1 or basic up, thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## A.Bottoms (22 Nov 2011)

so im thinking about going into the recruiting office for more info... , is there any specific person im suppose to talk to or just any recruiter?


----------



## medicineman (22 Nov 2011)

Just talk to a recruiter...

MM


----------



## A.Bottoms (22 Nov 2011)

ok last question ... for now ,  do you have to be able to do the minimum physical at the beginning or is it ok as long as you can do it at the end?


----------



## ekpiper (22 Nov 2011)

A.Bottoms said:
			
		

> ok last question ... for now ,  do you have to be able to do the minimum physical at the beginning or is it ok as long as you can do it at the end?



BMQ will be _Substantially_ more easy/simple/fun if you are able to perform adequately on the express test.  That being said, unless you fail the beep test or 2 of the 3 other components, you can maintain status in a platoon until a few weeks later.  DO NOT count on reaching the level need in a few weeks of BMQ.  While you will get in somewhat better shape, the procedures and timings of our exercise are not ideal for improvement...some people, including myself, worsen in certain categories between their initial and final CF EXPRES tests.


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

A.Bottoms said:
			
		

> ok last question ... for now ,  do you have to be able to do the minimum physical at the beginning or is it ok as long as you can do it at the end?



as ekpiper said (from what I have heard,) it is just all around better to have your minimum physical down or be able to perform even better before you go to BMQ


----------



## jasonf6 (22 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> as ekpiper said (from what I have heard,) it is just all around better to have your minimum physical down or be able to perform even better before you go to BMQ


Oh, most definitely.  I haven't done BMQ in a LONG time ('94) but I know that the better you are in shape the easier it (physical stuff) will be.  If you go in doing the bare minimum you make it harder on yourself.  Take the minimum and double it to give yourself some breathing room if their standard is different than yours.


----------



## RCDtpr (22 Nov 2011)

If you can't do the minimum physical requirements (which are a joke) then save everyones time and don't apply until you can.  BMQ instructors and PSP staff are not designed to be your personal trainers.  It only hurts your coursemates if you can't pull your weight and keep up.

Sorry to be harsh but in my opinion there is no excuse to want to become a soldier and not be physically fit.


----------



## Tuna (22 Nov 2011)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> If you can't do the minimum physical requirements (which are a joke)



I have not taken BMQ but I have looked at the minimum requirements, and I was unsure whether I was exceptional (I can meet all of the "exceptional" requirements except for running, I am guessing because I am at high altitude), or if the minimum requirements were a joke, thank you for clarifying


----------



## Ayrsayle (22 Nov 2011)

As a candidate currently on bmoq - you should definitely be able to surpass the minimums before coming here. The training is good but all over the place and bot designed to work on you particular weaknesses. Make sure you can do the mins with proper form - many failed for doing what they thought were 20-30 push ups only to have 15 count due to poor form



			
				Tuna said:
			
		

> as ekpiper said (from what I have heard,) it is just all around better to have your minimum physical down or be able to perform even better before you go to BMQ


----------

